# Solomon Stoddard on the reward of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 10, 2021)

... The life promised in the Covenant of works, is a life of glory in heaven: the promise is life, Gal. 3.12. _The man that doth them, shall live in them_; some have thought that _Adam_ should have had only the continuance of that blessedness which he was created in, if he had kept the Covenant: it is very true, that there is no mention in the Covenant of his going to heaven: but we have clear ground to conclude from Scripture, that if man had stood, he should have gone to heaven; according to this promise:

1. Because hell, where the devils are, is the reward of disobedience by the covenant of works, therefore heaven, where the holy angels are, is the reward of Obedience: it is meet the rewards should be proportionable: I know it is answered, that sin deserves evil at God’s hands, but holiness which is due unto God does not deserve any rewards; but this does not take off the force of the argument: for it is by the Law that sin merits as well as holiness: and hence wicked men are punished only for such sins as they commit in this life, 2 _Cor._ 5.10. and there is as much goodness in holiness, as evil in sin; and it is a meet thing that God should bestow as much good in a way of obedience, as he inflicts evil in a way of disobedience: besides the Law expresses the punishment of sin by death Rom. 6.23. _The wages of sin is death_: and the reward of obedience by life. Gal. 3 12. _the man that doth them shall live by them_: therefore it is a life directly opposite to that death, a life that contains as much good … it, as that death doth evil: those terms do mutually explain one the other. ...

For more, see Solomon Stoddard on the reward of the covenant of works.


----------

